# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Bornholm

## Gast

Hi mein Vater will mit mir und ein paar Bekannten nach Bornholm
fahren ud da wollte ich mal fragen ob da schonmal jemand von euch war und wie es dort lut danke schon mal.
HaNgLoOsE

----------


## Gast

Also Antwort 1 kann ich definitiv beantworten ! :
Ja, ich war da , sogar 2 mal ! 
Aber leider war ich da so 5,6,oder 7 jahre alt und erinnere mich kaum noch an was ...

Die Insel an sich ist auf jedenfall super ! 

Sorry fuer den unproduktiven Beitrag :D

----------


## Felix

Bornholm kann schon richtig kicken!
War einmal zum Surfen da: Richtig hack gehabt und mit Ostseemassstben gemessen riesige Wellen. Liegt halt schn weit draussen auf der offenen See, da baut sich schon was auf. Surfen kannst Du rund um die Insel, d.h. bei jeder Windrichtung gibt es gute Spots; allerdings bieten sich die Strnde im Sden (Dueodde) wegen ihrer Grsse eher an als der Felsige Norden. 
Wellenreiter nicht vergessen!!!

Gruss, Felix

----------


## Gast

hey danke erst mal aber ist das auch was fr Waveneulinge oder sollte ich es dann doch eher lassen?

----------


## Felix

...keine angst, soooo hart ist es nun auch wieder nicht :-)
wenn du natrlich in dueodde sdwest 7-8 hast, wrde ich es mir an deiner stelle schon gut berlegen, ob du ohne erfahrung raus solltest. bei 5 windstrken jedoch entwickelt sich da bestimmt kein hookipa. swell = windswell gilt auch fr die exponierteren bereiche des ostsees.

Hang Loose,

Felix

----------


## Felix

P.S.: Schreib mal, wie es war, wenn Du zurck bist. Wrd mich mal interessieren.

----------


## Gast

Ja kein Problem und was ist mit Strmung oder so?
Oder gbt es irgenwelche Bestimmung?

----------


## Felix

strmung is nich mehr als an der deutschen nordseekste. sieh mal zu, dass du, wenn dir z.b. der mast bricht, immer noch gengend platz hast, trotz strmung an land zu schwimmen.

----------

